# Lumia hard bricked



## Gokul Rajan (May 4, 2017)

*lumia hard bricked ,i'm connecting to PC ,PC shows  unknown device and another time i'm try to connect to PC ,it shows USB device ,PC did't shows qualcomm boot loader,i'm install qualcomm boot loader driver but PC did't recognized my device... please help *


----------



## dxdy (May 4, 2017)

more info... which device? did you tried WDRT?


----------



## Gokul Rajan (May 4, 2017)

dxdy said:


> more info... which device? did you tried WDRT?

Click to collapse



lumia 820,yes i'm tried WPRT


----------



## dxdy (May 4, 2017)

check this topic, helped me to restore bricked 925

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/help-programmer-unbrick-jtag-t3082592

(btw, i used hex file from lumiafirmware.com)


----------



## sensboston (May 5, 2017)

@Gokul Rajan, sorry for stupid question but have you tried another USB cable and/or another USB port? Also not too bad to give a try on the another PC before starting flashing your handset...


----------



## Gokul Rajan (May 5, 2017)

sensboston said:


> @Gokul Rajan, sorry for stupid question but have you tried another USB cable and/or another USB port? Also not too bad to give a try on the another PC before starting flashing your handset...

Click to collapse


*i'm tried 4 more laptops and tried different USB cable but every laptops showed That.... any suggestion you have?  *


----------



## titi66200 (May 5, 2017)

What do you do to brick your phone?
Did you tried  Windows Phone Internals?


----------



## sensboston (May 5, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> What do you do to brick your phone?

Click to collapse



Yeah, very reasonable question!


----------



## Gokul Rajan (May 5, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> What do you do to brick your phone?
> Did you tried  Windows Phone Internals?

Click to collapse


* i'm tried WPinternals, WDRT,some cmd prompt codes , the main problem is PC didn't shows Qualcomm Bootloder *


----------



## dxdy (May 5, 2017)

is not need to show qualcomm bootloader (if i remember).. only imported is to not have conflict in drivers
just use tutorial posted in post #4

also in all tutorials say to use "Drivers_X2_Flash_Emergency" but this not helped to me, i used Drivers_Lumia_WP8x_2016-06.7z (from link in tutorial). have Windows 10 x64 PC

for step 2 download files from lumiafirmware.com

also, is little confusing for step 4 converting bin to hex but i downloaded hex file from lumiafirmware.com and worked for lumia 925...

important steps:
-drivers
-WDRT
-HEX.hex and msimage.mbn
- now you use command (put location and real names for hex and mbn file)
thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile HEX.hex -mbnfile msimage.mbn -orig_gpt
- remove battery
- put battery
- connect phone and you must get red screen on phone (this important)
- flash vpl file (enter location and name where vpl and other downloaded ROM files is)
thor2.exe -mode vpl -maxtransfersizekb 1 -vplfile C:\****************
-when done screen must change to green 
- use commend
thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode

and thats all


----------



## fullcontrol (May 7, 2017)

this lumia phones never been hard bricked! you can fix boot loader without battery too thor is best way to fix bootloader....


----------



## Gokul Rajan (May 8, 2017)

fullcontrol said:


> this lumia phones never been hard bricked! you can fix boot loader without battery too thor is best way to fix bootloader....

Click to collapse


*how to FIX it*


----------



## Gokul Rajan (May 15, 2017)

fullcontrol said:


> this lumia phones never been hard bricked! you can fix boot loader without battery too thor is best way to fix bootloader....

Click to collapse


*need your help , how to fix it??*


----------



## fullcontrol (May 15, 2017)

Gokul Rajan said:


> *need your help , how to fix it??*

Click to collapse



Find in pcb testpoint or resistor cpu pin# SDC1_CLK first remove battery and usb cable too. short with ground. SDC1_CLK plugin usb cable and battery u will be see in Device Manager QHSUSB_DLOAD.  90008 com device. then leave to short with ground 
Next step Folow this link 


dxdy said:


> check this topic, helped me to restore bricked 925
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/help-programmer-unbrick-jtag-t3082592
> 
> (btw, i used hex file from lumiafirmware.com)

Click to collapse



(if you have recognized QHSUSB_DLOAD.  90008 com device. You can fix boot with WPinternals try with old versions.  1.1 or 1.0 enginering sbl's unlock bootloader method...)
If not help, possible to failure any components in pcb give it to repair service!


----------



## Gokul Rajan (Jul 4, 2017)

fullcontrol said:


> Find in pcb testpoint or resistor cpu pin# SDC1_CLK first remove battery and usb cable too. short with ground. SDC1_CLK plugin usb cable and battery u will be see in Device Manager QHSUSB_DLOAD.  90008 com device. then leave to short with ground
> Next step Folow this link
> 
> (if you have recognized QHSUSB_DLOAD.  90008 com device. You can fix boot with WPinternals try with old versions.  1.1 or 1.0 enginering sbl's unlock bootloader method...)
> If not help, possible to failure any components in pcb give it to repair service!

Click to collapse


*Any other sollution???*


----------

